# Sublimation help please



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys

Got 100% polyester tees, printed paper, and press.

190c for 50 secs, have varied it up to 1min 10 secs.

I am getting inconsistent results, (why do best results come on ruined tee's ?)

Can anyone offer a set of bog standard guidelines about how to Dye sub on to Polyester tees that I can start with and hopefully get on track 

Regards

Decca.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

what is it that your struggling with/? any pics?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Post pics of the ones you have done. Then people can look and give better advice.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Piggy backing off previous posts; without pics, "Inconsistent" gives us nothing to assist you with.

I will give you this piece of advice.....Stop pressing shirts!

Until you feel very comfortable and your results are "Consistent" get yourself some spun poly fabric (like poly t-shirt material)

Or

Get a few shirts and cut them into test size pieces 6 x 6 or so. If you press fabric with consistency image quality, color, etc a shirt isn't much different.

I will say this, your temps / dwell time for shirts are OFF THE CHARTS (way too high) I.M.P.O

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Totally agree with the advice to chop up an old shirt for test pieces, you can even put a shirt under the press multi times if you use a small design, it doesn't matter if the old design is under the press as well.
But as mike has pointed out, everyones set-up is different. with different inks and presses etc.
we are on sawgrass ink and a generic press and our time for polyester is 200c for 70 seconds!


----------



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys
Thanks for your responses.
I've been using subli to cotton for a while and this has done pretty much what I need - quick short run jobs instead of screen printing.

Decided to try to drop these and move to straight sub dye to poly shirts.

Bought 10 for setting up and testing and have covered 3 of these with various images - some come out patchy and light, some are blotchy - instructions were 45 secs at 190c - these come out too light and bits missing - did discover that my press was not coming down square which could account for some of these. Sorted that out but not hitting it right still on temp n time - best one yesterday was when I had a call and didnt lift when bleeper went off !!

Will post some pics when I go down in a little while - I know all presses are different, I have 3 and all have little foibles that I have learned to live with.

Once again guys, thanks for the responses, they are appreciated.

Decca


----------



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi guys
noticed when I moved the press that I had a problem, beeper would beep, and power light flickered, checked it all out and needed to re-solder a connection - will run a set of tests like the ones attached to check times etc.

The attached image shows a test run 30 to 55 secs increments of 5 secs, for me best results look to be 40 / 45 secs, but as they are not as sharp as I'd hoped I will re-do these with a lower temp. Had set at 190 but gun check showed up to 210, so hopefully around 45 secs at a nearer to the 190 will bring the colours out better.

Did this test on an old swing out press that I kept, just in case ;-)

Any thoughts/ suggestions, criticisms all welcome on my direction with this.

One other point - the inks I am using I have had for around 128 months - I did read that this shouldn't necessarily have a huge impact, but just wondered on your thoughts ref inks - and which inks you tend to use bearing in mind quality and price.

Will post results of next set of tests later.

Cheers all for reading and responding, much appreciated.

Decca.


----------



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Not able to upload images, will keep trying guys !!

Not getting the option ?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

try 'go advanced' and then, manage attachments.


----------



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi
The Manage attachments option is not there when I go to advanced tab :-(

Decca


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

scroll down, in additional options'


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Dekzion said:


> scroll down, in additional options'


Post count too low maybe?


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

You can see the solution video for the same.


----------



## StmbtSpecialties (Jun 7, 2016)

We do a lot of T-sublimation, usually using Gildan or Jerzees 100% spun poly shirts (cotton feeling)
Ricoh printer with sawgrass inks and basic power heat press.
Temp: 395 F
Time: 45 secs
Pressure: med-high

We get very consistent results with these settings.


----------



## poppabear1 (Mar 17, 2017)

decca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got 100% polyester tees, printed paper, and press.
> 
> ...


hello there 
first are you printing on the base of the press? if you are you might need a form pad under your shirt. If you are using anything other then a knight press, you will be doing trail run until you get it right. I do 10 sec pre press and 50-1 min press time with form. hope that helped.


----------



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Quick catch up guys

Used a second press, an old swing out - 45 secs at 190 (ish), and image came out fine, my gun read 187 although temp display read 203 - main thing is, happy with print result - the original press I have found to be over heating, temp setting at 190, but after light goes out it carries on heating, causing my original problem !!

Possible problem with pre pressing, noticed "wrinkling" effect on Tee and so will look at pre press timings - but all looking good at moment, appreciate all the help and comments and as soon as I can post pics I will show you all what I've been up to and where I have got to !

Regards all

Decca


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We def. need to pre-press due to our liquid sunshine in the UK
I basically 'iron the shirt, sleeve side,( up to neck both sides) then the front under the neck and then both side bottoms
the amount of steam given off is horrendous and shows why it's a must.
it also leads to nicely packaged shirts when pressed.


----------

